# Windsor Design company, how to contact? Anyone have an address or phone # ?



## Zappacat (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a windsor design router plate and some other items from Windsor Design. Does anyone have and address or phone number from one of their products? I can't seem to find them on Google. Thanks!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Zappacat said:


> I'm thinking about buying a windsor design router plate and some other items from Windsor Design. Does anyone have and address or phone number from one of their products? I can't seem to find them on Google. Thanks!


Their routerplate is sold through Harbor Freight as are several other of their products.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94331

Closest stores are in Shawnee Mission and Topeka. Call the store to check stock, otherwise you can order on-line.

I'm also in Lawrence, you can PM me for more info.


----------

